# Problèmes avec airplay Iphone-Homepod



## andarelli (15 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, lorsque je diffuse de la music (apple music) à partir de l’iphone ou Ipad sur Homepod, celui ci s’arrête  souvent et le son est coupé. Je dois relancer l’application Apple music, et programmer airplay de nouveau. C’est un peu cassé pieds. Le wifi est assuré par la Freebox révolution avec fibre optique. Le flux télé, ne subit pas de coupures, seule la diffusion airplay vers le homepod connaît des coupures intempestives. Ai je mal configuré un appareil ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (17 Janvier 2019)

Bizarre, tout est à jour ? Est ce que tu as essayé de restaurer ton HomePod ? Est ce juste airplay ou bien le cast direct applemusic > HomePod fonctionne t il ? Je ne suis pas chez Free mais normalement tu peux verifier si tout est connecté en 5mghz sur la box, ça peut venir de là...


----------



## iBaby (22 Janvier 2019)

À mon avis il peut y avoir un conflit entre l’AirPlay de la FreeBox et AirPlay 2 du HomePod.


----------



## andarelli (22 Janvier 2019)

ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Bizarre, tout est à jour ? Est ce que tu as essayé de restaurer ton HomePod ? Est ce juste airplay ou bien le cast direct applemusic > HomePod fonctionne t il ? Je ne suis pas chez Free mais normalement tu peux verifier si tout est connecté en 5mghz sur la box, ça peut venir de là...





ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Bizarre, tout est à jour ? Est ce que tu as essayé de restaurer ton HomePod ? Est ce juste airplay ou bien le cast direct applemusic > HomePod fonctionne t il ? Je ne suis pas chez Free mais normalement tu peux verifier si tout est connecté en 5mghz sur la box, ça peut venir de là...


Bonjour Abribus, j’ai restauré le Homepod, j’ai déconnecté Airmédia, puis reconnecté sur la freebox. Par moments je peux écouter un double album sans arrêt, et puis sur un quart d’heure suivant ça s’arrêtre. Chez Apple ils pensent que ça vient de la connexion avec free. Il est vrai que depuis que j’ai la fibre, la freebox 6 est instable. Je vais creuser cette histoire de wifi.
Merci


----------



## andarelli (22 Janvier 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> À mon avis il peut y avoir un conflit entre l’AirPlay de la FreeBox et AirPlay 2 du HomePod.


Possible, d’autant  qu’en ce moment airplay ne fonctionne pas avec freebox 6. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

